# East Bay and Garcon Point Bridge 10-11



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Took a friend from work and his GF out today for some fun fishing. Caught some small specks at the East Bay power lines and then went out to Garcon Point bridge. Well, my friends GF outfished us both with these two big black drum. One is 14 pounds and the other is 24. both caught at GPB on Berkley Gulp shrimp in 10.8 feet of water.

Good luck. AP


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That big one looks like that same one you caught last year, near the same spot. Good catch.

NJD


----------

